# West Point Bicentennial, what do you think?



## Vintagedad (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm going to check this bike out today locally but know very little about it. I looked around a lot but could find very little information about it. It appears to have original paint and graphics and to be in pretty nice shape. Does anyone know anything about it and a possible value? I'm looking to pick up a bike for my 7 year old daughter. Since I've been working on a schwinn Pixie Stingray for my youngest daughter my oldest has decided she wants one like it too which is great. The guy is asking 150 which I feel may be too high being it's probably an off brand type bike but it looks original and in nice shape for it's age.  He says the tubes hold air and the bike spins freely.


----------



## Vintagedad (Jul 15, 2018)

I also found a pretty nice purple Miss Buzz and the seller only was asking 75 for it. Unfortunately the seller keeps jerking me around when I try to arrange a day/time too see it and pick it up. Not sure why anyone would list something for sale but not try and sell it when contacted lol. 

I was a little concerned about the few small rust spots visible in the pictures. I would not want to change the original paint and am unsure how to address those with out doing so.


----------



## krateman (Aug 10, 2018)

$75 for either one sounds like a solid buy. That is one rare bicentennial bike.


----------



## anders1 (Aug 10, 2018)

Rust doesn’t look bad. Maybe a light wet sand will take it off. Some WD40 and rinkeled up tinfoil will do wonders on the Crome. Cool bike for what it is!


----------



## Vintagedad (Aug 11, 2018)

krateman said:


> $75 for either one sounds like a solid buy. That is one rare bicentennial bike.




75 was for the miss buzz, the bicentennial was priced much higher. What is a reasonable price for this bike since it's so rare? I didn't realize it was that rare.


----------



## Vintagedad (Aug 11, 2018)

anders1 said:


> Rust doesn’t look bad. Maybe a light wet sand will take it off. Some WD40 and rinkeled up tinfoil will do wonders on the Crome. Cool bike for what it is!




The rust was actually much worse in person.   I was a little worried it would need to be repainted and I'd like to keep it original if I bought it. Decided to think about it for now as I was unsure of its value and condition.


----------



## anders1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Vintagedad said:


> 75 was for the miss buzz, the bicentennial was priced much higher. What is a reasonable price for this bike since it's so rare? I didn't realize it was that rare.



Only my opinion but I would not pay more than 75 for this bike. Cleaning it up shouldn’t be a problem, just surface rust. Good luck


----------



## Vintagedad (Aug 11, 2018)

anders1 said:


> Only my opinion but I would not pay more than 75 for this bike. Cleaning it up shouldn’t be a problem, just surface rust. Good luck




Thanks for your response, I appreciate the help.


----------

